

Drone captures scale of Hong Kong protest [video] - damian2000
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-29421914

======
icpmacdo
For contrast this is the reaction of a drone being flown over an American
crowd.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR39DErszRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR39DErszRE)

